# Betta to a good home



## Hyunjicho

Hey y'all, I have a betta free to a good home. I'm going to be a junior in high school this fall, and I feel like I simply won't have the time to take care of her. Her name is Soleil and she's a cambodian but she's been marbling a bit ) Pick up only, I live in Alpharetta, Georgia. Sorry for the bad pictures, she's camera shy and hides in her plants


----------



## Hyunjicho

older pictures, but they're more clear


----------

